# Posting Guidelines to make this forum useful for everyone



## Brendan Burgess (10 Mar 2020)

We want to make this forum useful rather than a chat room  for amusement or letting off steam. 

*Stay strictly on topic.   *

I spent a long time this morning separating out the different topics from the one long thread.

If a thread is about links to official sources of information don't just tag your own comment onto it.

Read the thread title before posting a reply.

If a post is off topic, report it. Don't reply to it.

If you post a long on-topic reply to a thread,  don't put in a "by the way" comment on something else.  The entire post will be deleted.

*Use the "Corona Virus - latest news" thread for news items. *


We don't want "3 more deaths today" in separate threads or included in other specific threads.

*Please respect other posters and avoid interminable arguments *

This is a very serious issue and we want to provide useful information.  We don't want threads bogged down by two posters arguing some inconsequential post with each other.

Feel free to disagree with other posters but do so with respect.

*Askaboutmoney is not the place for conspiracy theorists *

There are plenty of other forums for you to discuss conspiracy theories.

New posters registering solely to promote  conspiracy theories will be banned.


----------

